# Equilibrium kata



## Andi (Apr 13, 2003)

Has anybody else seen this movie?

I know, I know, it looks more like 'the Matrix' than 'the Matrix', but having made the effort to try it, I was pleasantly surprised.

(But not about Sean Bean's role. And Brian Conley????)

Anyway, what did you guys think about the fight scenes? They were pretty original I thought. I'd love to know who devised those gun kata that they kept showing. What's great about those kata is that they all had their hands formed in the shape of a gun, like you did when you were eight years old!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2003)

Never heard of it. Sounds like 'Gymkata' to me!


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2003)

Sorry, just to clarify, the name of the movie is just "Equilibrium". Not "equilibrium kata" which is what i have cunningly wrote up there.


Well now. I'm very surprised. I've just dug around and found out that it was only actually screened in 330 cinemas across the US. Rather than the thousands it deserved. This film really was quite flashy, blockbuster material- and certainly very expensive. So it's a little weird they didn't try and get as much money back as possible. Hmmmm.

I've seen people claim that its anti-government theme wouldn't have been very popular, so it was put on limited release. Who knows?

Here in Blighty, it was on the telly all the time advertising the thing.

Anyway, if you get a chance, try and see it for the gun katas if nothing else.


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2003)

Not to go on about it too much, but here's a link to the trailer.

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&id=1808404878&cf=trailer

it's about 2 minutes 20 though so you might struggle if you've got a slow connection.


----------

